# Need Advice....



## BigHarleyDude (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello new to the forum. I'm in Arkansas and in the process of getting my conceal carry permit. I have a Star 9mm but looking for something smaller. The Kel-Tec PF9 was recommended but all dealers seem to be sold out and can't even order right now. One dealer had a Sky 9mm which I liked but didn't know much about them. The gun was not as compact with the double stack as the Kel-Tec but seemed it would be small enough for my use. I've never heard of the company and just wondering what you guys thought. Thanks in advance and I look forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Kel-tec has a big following. You can also try Kahr line. They are U.S. made and have very small to compact size in 9mm, .40 and .45. Nice workmanship and very tight tolerances. 

Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I follow several well-trafficed forums, and I've yet to read a thread about the Sky. I wish I could help you there, but no one I know has ever used one. I would not consider purchasing one until they have established a well-known track record.

I would also recommend you check out the Kahrs, especially the CW9 which can be had for under $400 if you order from Bud's Gunshop website. It's the lowest-priced slim compact 9mm that I would actually carry. They also make the PM9 which is smaller still, but costs a lot more. I often carry a PM9, and it's a great little pistol.

Also, take a look at the Walther PPS. This is one of the nicer slim 9mm's out there, perhaps the nicest. Unfortunately, they might be out of your price range.

Bersa makes the Thunder9 Ultra Compact, but I could not say if it's substantially smaller than the pistol you already have.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

SPELLING IS SKYY industries and they only made 2,154 total units (all 9mm) in 2006
i would stay away from it
i would go with the glock 26 and you can have backup mags from the g17that hold a lot more
the smallest is the 
Kahr pm9 then
keltec p-11 then
keltec pf9 then
taurus slim then
glock 26 then
walther PPS
if you want a pocket gun then i would go with the ruger LCP or the 
keltec 3AT


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i forgot the $$$$ of
http://www.rohrbaughfirearms.com/

it is the smallest


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Since you have a Star, I'm going to assume you appreciate all metal construction like I do.

If you look at getting a Kahr 9, look for the MK. It has a metal frame while the PM is plastic and the CW is cheaper plastic.



How is that Star working for you? The only thing stopping me from getting one is the availability of parts and magazines.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw a Star 9mm used today at a local shop, first time I ever saw one. It looked nice though, it cought my eye.


----------



## BigHarleyDude (Jan 1, 2009)

Gearheart said:


> Since you have a Star, I'm going to assume you appreciate all metal construction like I do.
> 
> How is that Star working for you? The only thing stopping me from getting one is the availability of parts and magazines.


Thanks for all the good answers. The Star is a good gun and I will continue to use it when concealment is not what I'm after. I do appreciate the heavy duty construction and it feels good in my hand. The Skyy that I was asking about is not to be used for anything but concealment and an occasional firing. The Star and my Colt 357 will continue to be my main handguns. I'll check on some of the other suggestions you all have mentioned. I may have to wait for the next gun show in this area. The local dealers are telling me their suppliers can not keep up and right now they can't order. They are out of about every handgun and can't order; so whats going on with that?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I have a relative in LE who owns a Star 9mm, he seems to be very happy with it. I have never heard of Star guns until his carry weapon came up in conversation, I thought he was saying Steyr.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I own, and have used pretty extensively, a Star PD (in .45 ACP). It has an aluminum frame, but all of its superstructure is steel.
A reputable gunsmith, now deceased, who did an excellent trigger-job on my Star PD, warned me that the PD's sear and hammer-notch were over-hardened, and that the sear was brittle and might someday break or chip irreparably.
He believed that Star had always had QC problems of this nature. So the same may be true of your Star 9mm. You might have a gunsmith check it.
I find my Star PD to be easy to carry, and accurate to shoot, so I'll take my chances with its sear and hammer.
I don't practice with it, though. For practice, I use a Colt Officers' Model that's the same size as, but heavier than, the Star.

If your Star 9mm checks-out as OK, why not carry it?


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

BigHarleyDude said:


> The Skyy that I was asking about is not to be used for anything but concealment and an occasional firing.


If you are going to carry a gun for defense, practice with it frequently. Anything less would be irresponsible.

Edit: a pocket gun with a light weight frame and short sight radius will feel nothing like a medium frame, all steel gun in the same caliber.


----------



## BigHarleyDude (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I own, and have used pretty extensively, a Star PD (in .45 ACP). It has an aluminum frame, but all of its superstructure is steel.
> A reputable gunsmith, now deceased, who did an excellent trigger-job on my Star PD, warned me that the PD's sear and hammer-notch were over-hardened, and that the sear was brittle and might someday break or chip irreparably.
> He believed that Star had always had QC problems of this nature.
> If your Star 9mm checks-out as OK, why not carry it?


Thanks for that info I'll have to have that checked. As my screen name suggests I'm sometimes traveling on the bike and space can be a problem. I certainly see the validity that someone mentioned of being proficient in what one carries, that makes a lot of sense. I can tell you guys know your stuff so I really appreciate all the comments. It does make me want to be a little more patient for what I'm able to get rather than just settling on the Skyy because that is the only thing I can lay my hands on thru a local dealer.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

there are some threads about the SKYY over on ktog. I have not seen them or used one, but would recomend you hold out for something with a longer record, that is still in production. I happen to be one of those Kel-tec fans that ranger dad mentioned. althought the pf-9 is smaller than the p-11.

Mine has been good, but a believe a very similar size gun (to the p-11), a bit more affordable than the kahr is a taurus PT-111. I tried one at the range. It shot well, but didn't fit me. Might be worth looking at


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

hideit said:


> SPELLING IS SKYY industries and they only made 2,154 total units (all 9mm) in 2006
> i would stay away from it
> i would go with the glock 26 and you can have backup mags from the g17that hold a lot more
> the smallest is the
> ...


HERE is some GOOD info right here ! :smt023


----------

